# having problems with cold peel metallic heat press vinyl ( or foil) need help????



## sunra1081 (Aug 8, 2009)

i got this metallic heat press vinyl (foil) from jsi sign systems ( if that helps???). cold peel. and when i let it sit then peel it adheres to the shirt so tight that it pulls up the edges... can you guys give me some advice.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Cold peel does not mean the next day.. You are letting it cool to long.. You can maybe save some that you have already screwed up by hitting them with the heat again.. practice by pulling a corner and see if the cover pulls good or not.. reheat pull sooner.. It is all in learning the timing.. once you get going you will look back and smile when you remember the first ones.. also get advice from the supplier... how cool is cold
dlac


----------



## odil1372 (Aug 15, 2009)

What is the shirt made of? The only time I have edge peeling problems is when a customer brings me a shirt with lycra material in it. 

Sometimes you just have to be very carefuly when pulling the transfer off, then repress with a teflon sheet after the paper is removed.


----------



## sunra1081 (Aug 8, 2009)

so are you sayindg im leeting it cool to long. should i peel like hot peel. i tried some samples first and peeled like hot warm peel (now that i think of it) but now im doing the order im working on and having these problems. what is the best way to keep metalic cold peel from sticking around the edges of the design when peeling???? please???


----------

